# How is a silver cinnamon??



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I have found a pic in the forum, but I haven´t found any pic of them.

Can you get me anyone?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Anybody has any pic?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know what you're asking for! Do you mean silvered cinnamon (A/* b/b si/si) or cinnamon silver agouti (A/* b/b cch/cch) or something else?

I don't have a picture of any of the above, I just thought that if you were more specific someone else might have what you're looking for


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks sarahY! My ask is for cinnamon silver agoutí. I haven´t found any pic of that colour, and I need see it, jajaj

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/c-ch.html



> As the chinchilla gene doesn't, according to my sources, have any effect on the brown pigment, chinchillated Cinnamons A/* bc/* cch/cch would simply be Silver Cinnamon mice.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Wouldn't it end up looking much like A/* cch/c or A/* cch/ce?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

"brown" pigment, is mainly pheomelanin (yellow pigment) and c^ch removes pretty much all of it....It is why normal agouti's become chinchillas with little to no brown/yellow pigment... a chinchillated cinnamon would probably be a very pale color b/c there isn't really any black to speak of to keep any darker shade...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

OK, there's some pictures on the white-bellied agouti page 

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/A-w.html

They are a faded, silvery brown. Kind of pretty, but they look like an extremely poor chinchill/silver agouti really.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your answers!! 

My doubt is for one of my mice. I don´t know his colour, and I´m going crazy looking for it , jejej

I saw a pic of a lilac mice, and Gummy was like he, but I´m put in couple with a doe chocolate, thinking that he is lilac, and most of the babies would be chocolate, but no, I think that two babies are cinnamons, and then Gummy couldn´t be lilac, no? So, I think that he could be cinnamon silver agouti (his undercoat is chocolate)...

I put his photo many times

















And two babies looks to me cinnamon, but I´m not sure...









Complete litter


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

lilac is blue and chocolate together...looks like he could be lilac agouti, which when bred with chocolate would produce cinnamon. It looks like the babies might be cinnamon, chocolate, and lilac....a little hard to tell from the pics though.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Stina he's not lilac agouti, lilac agouti wouldn't have any chocolate in it, just as blue agouti has no black in it.

Lilac agouti is lilac with very pale gold ticking and would have a lilac undercolor.

Patry, are any of the pups black or blue? I can't tell what the ones in the middle are.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't see an "chocolate" to him...he looks like a lilac agouti to me. If the pups in the middle are blue though, then no, he can't be lilac agouti. In that case I'd say he's a c-diluted agouti of some sort.

The 2 on the left in this pic are lilacs I (accidentally) produced....the pied one was agouti. After he matured he was pretty much the same color as the buck in question in this thread. 

lilac and cinnamon bucks by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks sooo much!!!

Here are the pictures . There are a comparison of the 3 colors, and one pic with only the darker.

The looks chocolates to me, but this is my first litter of chocolates and I don´t Know very well recognize


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah I'm still saying dad is lilac agouti and bubs are cinnamon, chocolate, and lilac.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Aha, lilac agoutí is A/* b/b C/* d/d P/*?? But Gummy would be A/* b/b c^ch/c^ch d/d P/*??

Mum is tan, if Gummy has c-diluted, babies could have fox, no?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

What makes you think he's c^ch/c^ch?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Or that a tan mouse produces foxes when combined with a chinchillated mouse? C/ch isn't a fox any more than it's a great tan. It's in-between.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Stina said:


> What makes you think he's c^ch/c^ch?


Only being A/* b/b C/* d/d P/* makes the colour so clear? I thought that the color is clearly needed the gen ch...



Laigaie said:


> Or that a tan mouse produces foxes when combined with a chinchillated mouse? C/ch isn't a fox any more than it's a great tan. It's in-between.


I say when is combined a^t with ch/c, they will be light mocka fox, no?

I´m crazy and lost with this mouse, jejej. Many friends ask me for his colour, and I don´t Know what answer give them 

Thanks for your patience and all your answers!

And sorry for my bad english


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mock fox would be a way to describe it, or simply unstandardized fox. I just mean that you won't get a bright white or a rich deep bright orange if your mouse is C/cch. ch/c would get you a himilayan mouse, but I think you were talking about cch, and cch/c would be foxed, while C/cch would be the in-between belly shade I was talking about. Also, cch/c is what gets you mock chocolate, so you wouldn't get a lovely black top that way, either. Because of partial dominance, c-dilutions can kinda leak through when it comes to red pigments.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think there's any c-dilute here. The buck looks like a straight up lilac agouti to me, and the pups look cinnamon, chocolate, and lilac.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Aha!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------

